# Surefire A19 + adaptor = 3P?



## sween1911 (Nov 2, 2004)

I had e-mailed McGizmo about this before I waded into the Mcgizmo forum and saw how up to his *** in alligators he is with all the technical requests and GotAQuestions that I had piled onto, so I'm kicking it out here to see if this is something already seen before. 

I have an A19 adaptor sitting around, and a spare G2 head and tailcap, and thought with a threaded male/male adaptor to mount the bezel onto the A19, one could connect the head, body and tailcap to make a 3P size light. The same could be said that with a 6P and an A19 and a male/male threaded adaptor to put the bezel on the single cell extension, you've got the choice of a 3P/6P/9P (assuming you had the lamps and didn't use the wrong combination. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif) Anyone heard of anything like this? How hard is it to get an adaptor like this made, or does it already exist?

Thanks!


----------



## jbev (Nov 2, 2004)

You can easily add a A19 to a 2 cell light to get a 3 cell one assuming it’s something like a G2 or a 6P. I can’t say that I’ve ever seen an adapter to go from an A19 to a G2 head. There really isn’t much point to it since I’m pretty sure that the lamp for the 3P won’t fit into the G2 head. You could make one, but unless you have a machine shop in your garage, it would be cheaper, easier, smaller, and more flexible if you just bought an E1e.


----------



## sween1911 (Nov 2, 2004)

Hey Jbev!

Oddly enough, I like the thicker, old-school light styles better and have always lusted after a 3P. My question was really to see if there existed a threaded piece, custom-made or otherwise, to put a bezel (6P/G2 size threads) onto an A19 to make a 1x123 size light. The tailcap just screws right on, obviously.

[TAILCAP] + [A19] + [ADAPTOR] + [BEZEL]

As far as I know, the 3P bezel is the same size as the 6P/C2/Z2/G2 size bezel, so the 3P lamp shouldn't be a problem, assuming I could buy one.

I have done the 3-cell thing with a P90 and my C2, which is cool. But I'd like a unique single-cell jobby for pocket carry just because it would be cool /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## jbev (Nov 2, 2004)

Yeah, I agree about the larger lights. I like the feeling of something substantial in my hands; as long as it isn’t a [email protected] If you wanted something unique, you could try a VitalGear FB1 body + e2c adapter + your head + R123 + Pila 3.7V LA. That would be something different and guilt free lumens to boot. God knows if that would actually work in the real world though.


----------



## Size15's (Nov 2, 2004)

There is an adapter but SureFire do not sell it by itself.
Also, it can not interface with the A19. It interfaces with the A21.
There are many different ways of getting the adapter. It is used by the Lamp Modules: L30, L36 & L39.

The SureFire L30 Lamp Module (used on the 310R for the 1911) would need to be screwed into an A21 Universal Housing. Onto the other end of the A21 you would screw your TailCap.

The A19 is designed to accept the longer thread of the TailCap end of a flashlight body (such as the 6P for example).

The A21 is designed to accept the shorter thread of the Lamp Modules, Laser Modules, WeaponLight body adapters (A15/A16/A17) or WeaponLight body extensions (A12 for one SF123A / A13 for the B65).

Lamp Module Housing / "Adapter Collar" of the L30 (and the LU60 btw) is the adapter you need.

I've just realised I've write a whole load about Classic WeaponLights that you don't need to read but I leave it here just in case anybody is bored...

The primary difference between the A19 and A12 is that the A19 fits between the body and the TailCap, and the A12 fits between the WeaponLight body (aka "housing") and the Lamp Module.
The A19 is knurled. The A12 is not.
In practical terms the difference is only really important for dedicated forends/housings when you want to increase the number of batteries (power of the lamp used).
For example - The L36+A12 effectively is the same as the L60.
The question becomes why bother with the L36+A12 combo?
Well I can see two main reasons:
1) If you had a Laser & Light WeaponLight such as one of the Classic '400' Series models which use the A16 and you wanted to use just the Light or the Laser you'd swap the A16 for the A12.

2) If you use a sound suppressor and need either of the A15 or A17 off-set body adapters you can swap to the A12 when you don't have the suppressor installed. (I've seen this not on an MP5 variation I have a photo of somewhere).

There are at least two styles of this Lamp Module Housing / adapter collar this old one and this hexagonal style new one - in either black or HA. I don't have either of the black ones though.

The A21 is a black anodised part.

Al


----------



## Topper (Nov 2, 2004)

Is there still a SF lamp offered for 3volt that fits a 3P??
Topper /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Size15's (Nov 2, 2004)

Of course! The R30 Lamp Assembly.
SureFire continue to support their products even though ones like the 3P has long been discontinued.
The R30 is still used by several Classic WeaponLights that have not been discontinued (AFAIK).

Al


----------



## jbev (Nov 2, 2004)

Yikes, that was one heck of an answer.


----------



## oldgrandpajack (Nov 2, 2004)

I made a virtual 3P so I could use my R30 lamp assemblies.

Take an E1 or E1E, and put the Z44 bezel on it with an E2C adapter. Like it better than the original 3P.

oldgrandpajack


----------



## sween1911 (Nov 2, 2004)

Al, as always, you F'N rock /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

So let me get this straight, the L30 lamp module would fit on the LU60 which goes on the A21. Is the L30 the combination of the shock iso bezel and the R30 lamp assembly? Or do I have that backwards? Is the R30 the 3-volt version of the P60 type lamp?

Thanks for your input on this, BTW.


----------



## Size15's (Nov 3, 2004)

Lamp Modules are made up of bezel, lamp and housing/adapter.

The L30 is the Z32 Shock Isolated Bezel, R30 (single SF123A) Lamp Assembly and the adapater collar required to screw it into the housing.The LU60 and L36 are basically the same apart from the LU60 is "Millennium" and uses the M2 Shock Isolated Bezel and is in HA.

Both this old one and this hexagonal style new one screwed into the U2 body are LU60 Lamp Modules.

The Lamp Module Housing / Adapter Collar is part of the LU60 (and a similar part is used by the L30 apart from it's black). It's this part you need along with an A12 Universal Housing body, and it's this part that SureFire does not sell by itself.

Al


----------



## Size15's (Nov 3, 2004)

Of course, you can screw any standard bezel on instead of a Shock Isolated Bezel...


----------



## sween1911 (Nov 3, 2004)

So the minimum to create the single cell hand-held light even if one had an extra bezel and tailcap would be one of the 3V lamp modules (it comes with the bezel and the lamp and adaptor) and the A21. 

The A19 doesn't even step in the picture.


----------



## Size15's (Nov 3, 2004)

Yes


----------

